# Hard time finding a Mal breeder (Western US, but not limited to)



## Benevolence (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi all, long time no post for me.

I've been hunting around online for a bit now and looking for a Belgian Malinois breeder but I'm not seeing many that have OFA/CERF/titled parents; is this not done as much as with GSD's? I'm in Colorado, willing to drive 12 hours or fly further if needed, expecting to spend $1500 and hopefully <6 month wait list. My only resource up to this point is googling so perhaps I'm overlooking some other routes to find a good breeder. I'm not opposed to DS/Mal mix (I think the brindle looks pretty cool but I'm not putting looks first), however, I don't think I'm looking for KPNV/NVBK if that means less sociable with other dogs and strangers. Looking for a hiking/backpacking/running companion and likely SAR dog. I've gone through the foster/rescue route before and will not do that for this (future) dog.

Any recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

You could try contacting members Bailiff, muskeg, or DutchKarin. They may have some suggestions.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Michael Ellis is in Nevada. Ivan Balanov is in Fla. Mohawks Malinois is in Kentucky.....I know there are probably many many others.....these three are well known breeders and competitors in sports.


Lee


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I know you mentioned not going the rescue route. There is one on FB that is very young, maybe 6 months. Is showing great potential. If you think you might be interested I can give you more info. I think the dog is in KY.


----------



## Benevolence (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you all for the responses and recommendations, I'll start looking through these. Vomlittlehaus, I would be interested in seeing what you're talking about, though I still think that I would like to go with a puppy. Thanks again!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

wolfstraum said:


> Michael Ellis is in Nevada. Ivan Balanov is in Fla. Mohawks Malinois is in Kentucky.....I know there are probably many many others.....these three are well known breeders and competitors in sports.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Michael Ellis is in Northern California . And I do know there was a litter recently with one of Lisa Mazes dogs.

There is also Du Dantero/Kadi in So Cal


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Mohawk Malinois in KY and Ot Vitosa in FL would be where I would look, personally. I have trained with dogs from both over the years and they produce good solid temperaments and nerves with the drives to do the work.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Lisa Maze just had a litter, don't know if they're all spoken for already. Hottie is a great dog imo. Look up Muttamorphosis. She and ME have a Mal breeding program together.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

The only working SAR malinois I know personally come out of Deb Skinner's kennel, sage. Not what I would call easy dogs, kind of like fitting as square peg in a round hole. 

Buyer beware, as lots of sporty malinois do not make great SAR dogs. If you are looking for tervuren, I recommend Intention Hill, for SAR. Intention Hill - Belgian Shepherds - Blackbelly Sheep.

Don't veer away from KNPV so readily- my FCI KNPV malinois fits the bill for what you are looking for, and her offspring have been social. But they are still malinois- and you need to understand what that means, so get to know a few malinois out of different lines before making a decision. Many KNPV are very social dogs, to people and dogs. But they can be pushy, or overly mouthy, or try t hump strangers... etc. That's where the handler's skill comes in. It all depends on the lines and the knowledge of the person picking the puppy for you. 

Word of advice, if you are not looking to get into serious sports, you are probably going to get the "pet pick" of a working malinois litter, that is how it works. This means, for some breeders, you might get a pup suitable for neither sport nor SAR nor good hiking companion. Really get to know the breeder and the dogs before deciding. Or go with a breeder you trust to chose the right dog, not just the "pet quality" dog (which means so many different things to different people).


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Dantero Malinois is another option I'd explore, in California, but I do not know if her dogs would be suitable for SAR as I am not familiar with any dogs from her kennel. I'm sure the breeder could discuss this with you.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Dawn Kundert at Wild Rose Working Belgians, also produces great dogs suitable for SAR, nicely balanced dogs out of her kennel. I think she has a litter on the ground now and she is a really excellent puppy raiser, too. Gracie - WildRose Working Belgians


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

In California there are only two breeders I would look at for working malinois. Debbie Skinner is one, but there is also Francois Massart in Southern California that is the only person you can get true Contes dehoffman line dogs from France. You can get into contact with him through Marvel K9 on facebook or email off the website.

Both have fantastic working dogs and when the time comes for me to go looking for a new ring dog they are both on the short list for people I would go see. The other is Ivan with Ot Vitosha dogs in Florida which is where I got my current competition dog.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

A buddy of mine has a really good dog from Woody Acres Ranch out in Oregon.

She's that dream Malinois, no end to her gas tank, fur missile on the practice field, solid as a rock, but once she's got her exercise in she's a big cuddle bug in the house who lets the Frenchie boss her around. 

Almost makes me want one lol

He went there on a recommendation of a couple others with dogs who had similar qualities, might be a good place to look if you're wanting a slightly less intense dog than a stereotypical KNPV.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I stay away from the KNPV dogs because many of them don't have FCI paperwork, many of them are mixed breed dogs too. NVBK dogs don't have FCI paperwork either but are purebred nice Belgian dogs. Many times it's worth faking papers to get them FCI/AKC papers. I stick to the FCI/AKC papered dogs because there is a way higher demand for them. It is always a nice little bonus to have a super nice pedigreed dog for stud fees, they can help pay part of all that money that goes into training and titling them. Demand for non FCI/AKC dogs in the US is a lot lower.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry, OP, I thought you were in California, not Colorado! There is a club near Denver with malinois that you could visit to see some different lines and types of malinois working and talk with their owners about what you are looking for in a malinois. 

Are you at all interested in dog sports like French ring, IPO, mondio? I'd highly recommend going to a breeder who has dogs and pups out of their litters active in SAR. SAR (in general) is not for most malinois, and if you are serious about it, you want to pick a pup with a high chance of succeeding in SAR. Make sure you understand that SAR is different from police tracking, nosework, or IPO tracking- dogs can have terrific noses and tracking ability but not have the temperament for SAR work.

Some SAR groups will not work with malinois, make sure the one you are considering will. 

Most malinois breeders OFA hips/elbows their breeding dogs. Eyes are CERF more rarely. There are a few other diseases some breeders screen for including DM and an early neurological illness that kills pups and has started showing up more often.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I forgot about a litter that is on the ground right now between a, I believe, FEMA SAR dog (who may also be titled) and a Mondio titled bitch (who may also be SAR). I don't remember her kennel name, but look for Melody Greba on FB. They are in KY sort of near Lexington if I remember right.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I would not get a mal from Michael Ellis


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I just met a Michael Ellis dog that is FEMA certified and is an HRD dog. Super cool super friendly. Les Flores at De Las Flores Kennels breeds both FCI Dutch Shepherds and Malinois. He is in southern Washington. Has a litter of Mals on the ground but I don't know if any are available. My SAR dutch is from Les.


----------



## Benevolence (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow. Thank you all for the replies, more knowledge than I was expecting; I appreciate it. I'll see what I can find about these breeders and make contact when I'm a bit closer to being ready. I also need to determine if I can put in all the time required for SAR (while doing grad school) and it looks like I have some more research to do on lineages & temperaments.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

A top breeder can really help find the right puppy for you. Don't skimp on it. 

Having done SAR and grad school... not at the same time.... it would be hard. SAR is about choosing the lifestyle, especially for K9 handlers. It takes a lot of time, money and driving. But if you love it... training a dog for two years to get certified, if you love being hot, cold, dirty, navigating, training 2 times a week... getting up at crazy hours and finding time to respond to searches.... then it is just what you do. With grad school, there won't be much time for anything else. 

Good luck to you.


----------

